# QSI Decoder and Quantum Programmer - Tip



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the QSI Aristo PnP soundcard/decoder installed in a Bachmann K-27. I also have the their G-wire receiver that allows me to use the Airwire throttle. I decided to purchase the QSI Quantum Programmer to make life easier as far as programming CVs goes. After spending nearly 2 hours loading the software and trying to get the PC to talk to the engine I figured out how to do it. The problem (which QSI NEVER BOTHERS TO MENTION) is that you MUST have the G-wire receiver disconnected from the decoder. Otherwise, the two will never talk. I plan to call QSI today and let them know about this issue. Once I got the two "talking", it is very easy to now change CV settings on the decoder. It's much easier (and reliable) than using the Airwire throttle to do this task.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your lucky to even get the programmer to work. Took me four hrs to finally work. Found out major problem with disk and instructions totally wrong. Hopefully they will get this corrected in the near future. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

It is quite clearly noted on the GWire installation notes. 

At the bottom, in red, it states: 

"Caution: If you intend to also use a DCC System to program the Quantum Decoder the "G"Wire cable must be disconnected!" 

Or, wire up a switch to the "radio disable" pads on the GWire, and switch ON to disable the GWire DCC input to the Quantum decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bret, would you wire up the disable switch and let us know if you can program with the cable in place? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob, As Homer Simpson once said "Doooh". You are correct. However, I first installed the G-wire and was programming it initially with the Airwire Throttle. I subsequently purchased the Quantum Programmer. I still think they need to mention it in the Quantum Programmer instructions. I never thought to go back and read the G-wire installation instruction as that was already done. 

Greg, I'll give it a shot and let you know. 
Bret


----------

